# Amherst Train Show in Springfield, MA



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I reserved the hotel rooms last night, and took a day of vacation to go. I'll be making the 6 hour drive, and can't wait! 

Anybody else going to the show? I'm looking forward to seeing the layouts, and might try to get into the weathering workshop. I've been keeping a list of all the stuff I'd like to find, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be there.

I even convinced my wife to go along, but she won't be going to the show. She's not sure what to do yet, but she'll figure out something.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Erk,

I've never been to the Amherst show, but it's on my hopeful list this year ... hopefully no nasty snowstorms that weekend. I've been to the Marlborough show and the Shriner's show in MA. My understanding (???) is that the Amherst (Springfield) show is bigger than both of those?

Any other intel on the show?

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Not much. From what I've read it's in competition to be the biggest show, and is definitely in the top 3. And from what I've found on their site it's going to be immense this year. 

http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/

I'll bring my camera along and do a 'show report' for the forum.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a member of the Amherst Railway Society. The show now occupies four buildings comprised of 330,000 square feet at the Big E fairgrounds. If it isn't the largest show on the east coast or even the country I'd be suprised. With all the dealers, manufacturers, societies and layouts it is definitely worth the trip to see. It is hard to see everything in one day unless you really move along. You can get specific details at the website. I've been going for over twenty years and it just keeps growing and getting better. Sometimes the New England weather makes it challenging but just give yourself more travel time to get there it's worth it. I will be operating with the Amherst Belt Lines both days, stop by and say hello.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll make a note to stop by and say Hello while I'm there. I wish I could spend both days, but I can only spend Saturday, and then drive back home on Sunday. I'll be sure to get there early on Saturday.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys ... it sounds well worth a visit.

Now I've just gotta get Mother Nature to cooperate that weekend.

TJ


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

I live 105 miles and 2 1/2 hours away, believe me it's a much nicer drive in nice weather but Springfield is my winter "vacation" so I go no matter what the weather is.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never been there before, and I'm driving 6 hours / 300 miles. From what I've read I'm confident it'll be worth the trip.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Every time there is a train show in my area, it is on a weekend where I am unavailable


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

In a few more hours I'm hopping in the car and heading to Mass. Once I get things here at work tidied up so they can be without me for 1/2 day. 

I've made my list of stuff to find. And it's a long list. My wife is coming along to keep the spending under control. But she won't actually be at the show. She's going to find things to do in town, or stay at the hotel and study for her upcoming Psych exams. That's going to make it hard for her to watch what I'm getting Saturday . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And how is she keeping the spending under control?  Let me guess, take all the credit cards and empty your wallet?


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Exactly - no credit cards and only cash allowed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And not much of that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a "go" for the show this weekend ... likely on Sunday ... less chance of snow.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And ...

There is no snow ... so off I go ... to the show ...

More trains in tow? My wife says, "NO!"

Uhh ohh ... uhh ohh ... uhh ohh ...

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a great time at the show! How about everybody else?

Great deals, and amazing layouts!

I'll be getting some photos up soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm jealous, I don't see any decent ones coming locally. The last two Greenberg shows sucked!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are some of the highlights . . . enjoy!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Erk,

Oh no! Your pics aren't showing up on my end.

I had a very nice time at the show. Huge. In the end, I walked away with just a few new tools (aligator pliers, etc.), but no new trains. That's perfectly fine, though ... I had tons of fun walking the aisles, seeing what others were doing, new products, old junk boxes, etc. Great fun.

Cheers!

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

And some more . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And the all-important question, what did you buy?


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I walked away with quite a few goodies. Some new cars for my future 'excursion' train, kits and pieces for my layout . . . a bunch of new lamp posts. 

Here's a photo of the roundup in my hotel room:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like you cheated and brought the credit card!  You're going *hog wild* with those 1121 switches. 

Was that TV remote part of the purchases?


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

But no new engines. I almost picked up a Texas Special . . . but decided to spend the money elsewhere. I need to get the 2018 I have running again first. And just couldn't find a great deal on something I had to have. My limited funds had to go elsewhere.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Erk,

Nice scores! Are those lampposts new-new, or old-new?

Oh ... and did the wife stay happy in town? I hope she scored a few goodies on something, too.

My wife gets a gold star today ... she stayed home, holding down the fort, while I played at the show. Boy's day.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

TJ,

Those lamps are old-new. I was really hoping to find a couple at the show, and ended up with 6. They're all in really nice shape, and I can't wait to get them added to the layout.

The guy I bought the 3 Pennsylvania cars from kicked in the K-line figures and loaders as part of the deal. 

And, those 1121s . . . I went in looking for 2 rights and a controller. I ended up with 3 rights, a left and a controller all for $20. Funny things is, I'm short 2 controllers again. 

I don't really need any more controllers right now. That's for the future layout expansion.

My wife stayed in the hotel room while I was at the show. She's in school studying Psychology, and spent the day studying for exams. After the show we went to a great BBQ place in downtown Hartford - Black Eyed Sally's. 

I'm glad to see you had fun as well,
Ryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're going *switch crazy* there.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL

Yes, yes I am. I have enough now to switch my way around the world. 

I think I'm all done buying switches for the next few months.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to get them all installed somewhere in your layout. 

Of course, I shouldn't be talking, I'm still painting the basement in preparation to building the platform! I have, at least count, 60 O-gauge switches on my shelf! Problem is, I don't have a place to put them until I have the platform completed!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL!

Time to get the painting done.

I might be in the same boat soon. Before I expand the layout, I have to get the basement painted. And before I do either I have to finish remodeling the bathroom.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Gunrunner, IMHO, there is no such thing as too many switches. Switches make the layout interesting and allow complex operation. I can get bored quickly just watching a train go around a loop, but other guys like that. At last count I have 86 022 switches. Right now they are all boxed up waiting for the space for a layout.

BB


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad I'm going after the 1121s and not competing with you guys for the 022s.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a few 1121s and 1122s in a box in the closet. One pair of the 1121s I have had since about 1954. They still work. 

I am buying the 022s for about $7.50 each with the lantern, controller, and fixed voltage plug. Not too bad considering they cost $11 in 1950. 

BB


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

My LHS sells pairs of the 022s with controllers / lamps for ~$50 depending on their condition. I'd much rather find them elsewhere and pay what you are. ;-)

They sell pairs of the 1121s with controller for ~$30. 

Needless to say, I don't pick them up there.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Isn't that cute, he is sleeping with his new trains.:laugh:


Nice haul.

At one time, we had huge train shows in the convention center. I stumbled across a poor guy getting divorced. I bought several pair of swiches and cars for next to nothing. He was sitting on a folding chair and his things were on the floor. He said the dealers bought all his locos before the show opened.

Now we just have shows in school cafeterias.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The *Honey Do* list keeps growing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> I have a few 1121s and 1122s in a box in the closet. One pair of the 1121s I have had since about 1954. They still work.
> 
> I am buying the 022s for about $7.50 each with the lantern, controller, and fixed voltage plug. Not too bad considering they cost $11 in 1950.
> 
> BB


I'd love to know where you get those deals, cheapest I've been able to do is in the $10-11 range, and they don't always come with the extras.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Even if you buy 022s NIB, you are likely going to have to restore them. Age causes the crimp connections to corrode. I am unwilling to put a switch into a layout without going through it completely. The fixes I put into my long post on 022 switches should guarantee reliable operation for 50 years. 

I have only found one LHS that sells used stuff cheap, and I bought a lot of my 022 switches from him for $4. This included some controllers and lanterns. 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hell, I don't ever buy 022's even close to NIB, I know better than that! What's an LHS?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

LHS = local hobby shop


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess it wouldn't be "local" to me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*Amherst Train Show, Springfield, MA ~ 28 & 29 Jan, 2012*

OK, all of you New Englanders ... it's that time of the year ... the HUGE Amherst Train Show in West Springfield, MA (at the "Big E" fairgrounds) ... Sat/Sun Jan 28 & 29, 2012.

It's a great show ... HUGE ... "a third of a million square feet" of display, dealers, etc.

http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/index.php

I am praying for no snow that weekend so that I can drive there with ease.

TJ


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

erkenbrand said:


> I reserved the hotel rooms last night, and took a day of vacation to go. I'll be making the 6 hour drive, and can't wait!
> 
> Anybody else going to the show? I'm looking forward to seeing the layouts, and might try to get into the weathering workshop. I've been keeping a list of all the stuff I'd like to find, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be there.
> 
> I even convinced my wife to go along, but she won't be going to the show. She's not sure what to do yet, but she'll figure out something.


I'll be there!! Drifing up from Connecticut and it's only about an hour drive for me. I plan to bring my two year old son so hopefully he sits in the stroller nicely and doesn't grab everything in sight!! Yeah right. By the end of the day I may be modeling in every scale after I buy all the trains he grabbed and broke!!!!!!!

bb


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll see you there BB. I got duty Sunday so I'm heading up on Saturday.


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like you and I on the watchfloor Sunday. I'm heading up Saturday as well and meeting my brother who's driving over from Beantown.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Guess I should have read the date of the first post I was responding to....it was from Jan 2011!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a fun day at the big Amherst show today. Lots of eye candy. Grabbed a few goodies: two Lionel prewar locos, one early postwar loco, and a couple of cheap HO passenger cars for my kids (finally!). Fair prices throughout, after some polite haggling. Big crowds throughout all 4 buildings. Smiles on all.

TJ


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I had a fun day at the big Amherst show today.
> 
> TJ


It was a pretty good day there! I've only been there a few times in the past and this is the first one where I was dealing with parking in mud-holes vs being blown by the wind across ice-covered lots! :laugh:

Got a great deal on a DCS200 and PR3 from the folks at Diesel Consignments out of Dracut, MA!


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

*Some Pics from the 2012 Show*

In case you've never been, here is what it looks like:










A few of my best boy:

How do you say "Don't touch. It's not a toy" When it is?










The need for N SCALE SPEED! Pchsweeeee!











Some really nice gentleman gave my son an opportunity to run his layout and do some switching. He loved it and handled the loco with ease. Thanks DCC, I'm now sold.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great smile. Mine looked just like that at the show ... only older ... much, much older!

Glad to read you guys enjoyed all the show has to offer!

TJ


----------

